# Repair Stand Suggestions



## FlatTyre (Aug 14, 2012)

Looking to get a repair stand for wrenching on my bikes (all types). Hoping to keep it around $100. Might push the budget to get the PCS-10, but curious if anyone has used the Aluminum Cycle Pro Stand (search amazon, I can't post links yet) or the feedback sports stand. 

Thoughts?


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

The Feedback stand are by far the best... But I've been using a cheapo one (was like 85 bucks) which is the exact same thing Pricepoint sells...
Sette ST-7 DLX Foldable Workstand at Price Point

I actually got rid of my Park tools stand for this as it was much lighter, held the bike just as well, tipped over less easy, head tips/angles easier, and folds up much smaller. The jaw seems kinda flimsy being plastic but honestly, it hold fine, never had an issue with it, and if you are putting so much force that you could brake it I'd rather it broke than the tube on my bike 

if you want a really good one, get the feedback stands, if you're just a weekend, home garage Mech... those work fine :thumbsup:


----------



## FlatTyre (Aug 14, 2012)

And that one from pricepoint isn't prone to tipping? This will only be for my bikes, no one else's, so I do not need top of the line, that being said, I've learned over the years that paying less upfront could just lead to more problems (and frustration) down the road. That Sette looks almost identical to the that's on amazon, same price too. The feedback stand I was looking at is $150 on amazon, worth the price difference? Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

FlatTyre said:


> And that one from pricepoint isn't prone to tipping? This will only be for my bikes, no one else's, so I do not need top of the line, that being said, I've learned over the years that paying less upfront could just lead to more problems (and frustration) down the road. That Sette looks almost identical to the that's on amazon, same price too. The feedback stand I was looking at is $150 on amazon, worth the price difference? Thanks for the suggestions.


This one tips harder than the Park on I had.. the park the legs aren't held in place (at least on the one I had) they just sorta rested in a socket, so once it starts going, it's gone... :madman:

I slap my 30 lbs 29er in this one and it holds well, do have to learn to angle the bike so the weight is more even across the legs when using the seat post to clamp. Tipping is usually cause by people (myself included till I learned) mounting the bike square with the legs, you really want the front tire angled out to the front more, there by putting the weight closer to the center of the stand and over one of the legs instead outside the leg.... kinda hard to describe but when you clamp to the seat post 75% of the bike is on 1 side and only 25% is on the other...

it's up to you and how you work, but ya, the feed back's probably worth the extra $$$


----------



## FlatTyre (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the info.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I really like the steel Wrench Force one, it has a shop style clamp, and is very sturdy. Its heavy and the legs only fold inwards, so it wouldn't be very portable. Still though it was fairly inexpensive and has been great, even after using nice Park shop stands for years at the bike shop. Its more than $100, but it will last forever and won't give you any nonsense.

Wrench Force Classic Repair Stand - Repair Stands - Tools - Accessories -Trek Store


----------



## mhmtbike (Jun 23, 2011)

You get what you pay for. Spend the money on the better stand, this something you will have for many years.


----------



## Psycle151 (Dec 20, 2005)

At your budget, the Spin Doctor Pro G3 must be considered. Tripod stability, unbeatable compactness, and backed up by Performance's 100% satisfaction guarantee.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2006)

Gonna give reps to PCS-10. It packs so nice for trips and its stable and adjustable for all my home needs. Price isnt too bad either if you can find it on sale or something.


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

Do any of these go up to at least 72"? A lot of the budget stand I see are 52" or less.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

I bought the Spin Doctor stand as I posted in a nother thread, it was just because it was on clearance, I have a feedback sports pro. I figured I would use it in the truck for trailside stuff, however it ended up being the opposite. It is easily as solid as the Feedback on its legs, and the feedback collapses a little smaller (not a lot) so I put it in the truck. The clamp is fantastic, I just havent found a tool tray for it yet. I havent looked to see if the feedback tray fits it, but my old Park tray didnt for sure. I could have shimmed it, but I just sold it with the stand. I'll say this, the Park was an Old School PCS 11, and it fell over all the time. I really had to be careful where I positioned the weight on that stand. It actually had me considering one that bolted to the floor.

For the money (I paid 45.00, but it was an open box thing, I think sale price is 150,00) the spin doctor is a hell of a stand. You can get a carrying bag for it, and I'm super impressed with it.

Here are my thoughts, and some pics of it in use...


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

BigKahuna said:


> Do any of these go up to at least 72"? A lot of the budget stand I see are 52" or less.


I am 99% sure that mine does. I'll go measure it in a few minutes.

edit:

it does indeed go to 11...


its tall... by Красный Октябрь, on Flickr


goes to 11... by Красный Октябрь, on Flickr


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry to semi hi-jack, but I've got a Feedback Sport-machanic and the ability to rotate vertically is horrible. Even if I crank down the friction adjuster. The park has notches and is much more capable in that area. I'm hoping it's just user error or maybe a manufacturing defect, otherwise it's going back. I've got an e-mail into customer service at Feedback and will let you know what I find out.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

I noticed that too. One more plus for the Spin Doctor, the rotating head has teeth, so there is no chance of slippage and you don't have to torque it down.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Quick update. Talked to Tim at Feedback Sports and he says he occasionally has someone buy the sport as I did and are unhappy with the friction adjuster. It's rare as most people who buy the stand just use it to clean and adjust. I will say it does a very good job if that's all you want to do. However if you do want the vertical rotation to build, repair, etc., go with the Pro model. The adjuster is a bearing clamp with a t-handle and according to Tim, it's the best in the biz - better than a notch mechanism. He's hooking me up with a Pro model for a slight upgrade charge, so I'll report back when I get it to let you know if I agree.


----------



## tim_from_PA (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey all, sorry to bring this post back, I can only find the Aluminum Cycle Pro Stand mentioned in the MTBR forums on this thread, so sorry if this has been answered elsewhere.

Has anyone use this particular stand? It has good reviews on Amazon and is quite a bit cheaper than the Parktool/Feedback alternatives.

Amazon.com: Aluminum Cycle Pro Mechanic Bicycle Repair Stand Rack Bike: Sports & Outdoors

I'm looking for something for my home repairs/services


----------

